# Show us your Coastals



## Hagos (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't uploaded any pictures of my boy for a while, So I thought I would take some photo's to show you all how hes going 


_*Sex*_: Male
_*Age:*_ 20 months
_*Size:*_ 93cm approx
_*Weight:*_ ???
_*Last Feed:*_ 5 Days ago, 2 fuzzy rats....moving up to rat pups on next feed
_*Last Shed:*_ 3 weeks ago
_*Any other info:*_ He's extremely placid and doesn't mind being handled...never any problems with feeding...always sheds in 1 piece...only tagged me once which was when I first bought him at about 8-9 months old


----------



## Frosty (Aug 4, 2011)

My 6 month old striped coastal.
Not the best pic, will get some better shots of her soon.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 4, 2011)

Attachment didn't work


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 4, 2011)

there is a few other threads about coastals


----------



## ittybitty (Aug 4, 2011)

Coastals are my absolute favorite species by far. I have 4 pure coastals (2 stripes), and 3 coastal x jungles. They all have the best temperaments, and are all so easy to care for


----------



## Frosty (Aug 6, 2011)

A better pic of my coastal Nora.

View attachment 212920


----------



## mammino90 (Aug 7, 2011)

View attachment 212934


----------



## spyder6052 (Aug 7, 2011)

my girl


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Aug 7, 2011)

*my little coastal*

_5 months old_


----------



## varanus (Aug 7, 2011)

Dodgey iPhone pic. Female turned out to be male..


----------



## Flamedude18 (Aug 7, 2011)

View attachment 213102
This my girl =D, cuddles =)


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 11, 2011)

My 'Little Girl" has grown so much, hard to believe she was once hatchie sized.

View attachment 213537


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 16, 2011)

coastal

another coastal


----------



## zeke (Aug 16, 2011)

heres 3 of mine


----------



## D.LAT (Aug 16, 2011)

*one of mine*


----------



## brettmorton (Aug 16, 2011)

pick him up on the weekend (unbroken stripe)


----------



## varanus (Aug 16, 2011)

Intromission


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 16, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> coastal
> 
> another coastal



Love them ?caramel? or hypo? not to good with coastal morphs sorry haha.


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 17, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> coastal
> 
> another coastal



Stunners mate!!!


----------



## gozz (Aug 17, 2011)

Here some pics of True blues hypos when they were younger.....the last pic was a hypo of mine which i gave away a few seasons ago cheers


----------



## turtle (Aug 17, 2011)

A few of my coastals.. 

Dan


----------



## gozz (Aug 18, 2011)

nice turtle


----------



## turtle (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers Gozz, Yours and TB's are crackers..


----------



## nervous (Aug 18, 2011)

No the caramels do not have jag in them, they are a seperate CO-DOM mutation.


----------



## gozz (Aug 18, 2011)

how do you know???? they are jags mate.....


----------



## nervous (Aug 18, 2011)

gozz said:


> how do you know???? they are jags mate.....



lol, you need to do more research before you jump the gun. they are not jags! you can cross them wth jags to create a caramel jag, meaning the caramel jag will have 2 CO-DOM genes (one jag gene and one a caramel gene).

CARAMELS ARNT JAGS!


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 18, 2011)

The Caramel Coastal Carpet Python is a form of hypomelanistic snake (i.e. reduced black). It is co-dominant with the het form showing some black reduction and the recessive very little black at all. We named this mutation "caramel" because many of the offspring develop a caramel hue to their background colouration. We produced a limited number of offspring this year.

thats just of the SXR site. besides that I would have no other knowledge on the matter. ( I think I reference SXR way to much on this site)


----------



## spotlight (Aug 18, 2011)

*my special caustal*

she is one of a kind!


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 18, 2011)

spotlight said:


> she is one of a kind!



Nice!!!....... any background info??

These two have been posted before..... but why not.....new pics


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

The first pic i saw posted of a so called caramel a few years back was of a hypo coastal cross jag.

If they are pure coastal,(which i dought very much from seeing that pic), then they are just hypos, most forms of hypo have a percentage of caramel offspring.
Being co-dom thou id bet that they are from jag to hypo coastal mating as they appeared the same time jags appeared for sale from the same collection.


----------



## nervous (Aug 19, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> .
> Being co-dom thou id bet that they are from jag to hypo coastal mating as they appeared the same time jags appeared for sale from the same collection.



i don't understand how a caramel looks like a jag? or even a hypo for that matter? yes they lack some black pigment but there is a clear difference between a hypo and a caramel!

yes they appeared at the same time in AUSTRALIA, but most certainly were created at different times from there point of creation. so it's likely the person who went out on a limb here in Australia got jags and caramels from the same supplier overseas.

and by your wording it sounds like you believe there can only be 1 type of co-Dom mutation? if that is what you believe then you must think granite and albino is the same as they are both recessive. 
if you look at all the different types of mutation in reptiles there is a lot of different types of co-Dom and recessive genes out there...

here is a caramel carpet from one of the leading carpet breeders in Europe... as you can see it looks nothing like a jag!


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

Ben, No i donot think that their can only be 1 type of co- dom mutation at all. Reptiles of many speices show all sorts genetic mutations when it comes to colour and pattern most are inheritable in one way or another some arnt.
Ive seen a few hypo coastals that look very simular to caramels in colour and pattern. The caramel carpets i refer to and have seen have alot less pattern than the animal you posted. I was led to belive that they were some of the siblings from jag to hypo matings. So still from a jag but with out the nuero deffective gene but having the hypo gene. By the time jags were in OZ they had been crossed with every type of carpet imaginable so who knows what is in them.
I maybe wrong but who really knows what they are here in oz, the jags were first described as a line of coastal they had been working on and not jags.????

Coastal carpets simular looking in colour and pattern to pic you posted arnt that uncommon in the wild.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 19, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> alrightknight,- hypos, 100% coastal.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but caramels have jag in them i belive, and i wouldnt touch a jag with a 50 foot pole, they are the scurge/scum of the hobby and always will be, they are absolute rubbish.



Hey Rob, nah, the caramels being referred to in this thread are not Jag related at all. They are another of the many hypo variants available in the hobby today. The "Caramel" appears to be a co-dom mutation, in fact, I'll show you myself later this year!  There are Jag x Caramels snakes getting around, a result of a Jag over a Caramel Coastal. These are often referred to as "Orange Peppers".


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

Cheers Aron, They are probaly the ones im talking about, all these silly names gets a bit much.


----------



## nervous (Aug 19, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> Cheers Aron, They are probaly the ones im talking about, all these silly names gets a bit much.


 
lol, yes it can be quite confusing if you don't follow the different morphs closely, image how good of a memory all these ball python breeds need for all those morphs .

By the way, your HYPO's are CRAZY!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 19, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> Cheers Aron, They are probaly the ones im talking about, all these silly names gets a bit much.



Having seen both hypo types in question, caramels do not come close to your line. Not by a mile. Lol, I've already named yours by the way... Blue Hypos. Easy to remember!


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 20, 2011)

Ben, - Thanks mate, some of them are pretty weird.
Im a full time Dad to a two year old so ive been out of touch with everythng the last couple of years. 
So what are these so called caramerls suppoed to be?, comming from overseas the could have anything in them ie IJ, coastal etc. Not to mention where they came from here in OZ, once again they could have anything in them and the truth not be told.?

Arron, yeah its weird how they pretty much all get blue around the eyes, nostrils and mouth, and some of them on their body.

spotlight,- thats a bizzare little critter. nice!.


----------



## nervous (Aug 20, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> Ben, - Thanks mate, some of them are pretty weird.
> Im a full time Dad to a two year old so ive been out of touch with everythng the last couple of years.
> So what are these so called caramerls suppoed to be?, comming from overseas the could have anything in them ie IJ, coastal etc. Not to mention where they came from here in OZ, once again they could have anything in them and the truth not be told.?



i myself have doubts that they are pure animals, thats why i refer to them as caramel carpets instead of coastal caramel carpets... I just know that they (caramel carpets) have nothing to do with the jag gene & that they are a seperate Co-Dom gene all together.


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## pythrulz (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice looking hypo true blue that was a good pic varanus


----------



## striker321 (Sep 14, 2011)

View attachment 217858
View attachment 217857


----------



## shell477 (Sep 14, 2011)

Kevin.....


----------



## bradles (Sep 14, 2011)

*one of my coastal girls almost 2mtrs now always good to handle and feeds realy well*


----------



## carterd (Sep 15, 2011)

Love the Coastal. If only i could see all the above, in the flesh.
TrueBlue here's one for you. If you know Rob can you give him a heads up.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 16, 2011)

Hypo girl


----------



## nasool (Sep 20, 2011)

This is our Coastal girl Obsidian, she will be 3 in December.


----------



## 0509phibra (Sep 20, 2011)

l got these 2 coastals about 10 months ago as a pair the female is 6-7 foot and the male is about the same but he is alot thicker both very good to handle and feed them a large rat per week


----------



## Joemal (Sep 20, 2011)

Poofy the Coastal Carpet and Elvira the Scrub Python - YouTube .Been on another thread but hey you want to see a coastal .This is my boy Poofy the coastal with Scrubby


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 20, 2011)

Very pretty one on the left....


These two have been posted before..... but why not.....new pics[/QUOTE]

This is our girl 'Fluffy'. Hubby has had her since she was a hatchie...


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> The first pic i saw posted of a so called caramel a few years back was of a hypo coastal cross jag. If they are pure coastal,(which i dought very much from seeing that pic), then they are just hypos, most forms of hypo have a percentage of caramel offspring.
> Being co-dom thou id bet that they are from jag to hypo coastal mating as they appeared the same time jags appeared for sale from the same collection.





nervous said:


> i myself have doubts that they are pure animals, thats why i refer to them as caramel carpets instead of coastal caramel carpets... I just know that they (caramel carpets) have nothing to do with the jag gene & that they are a seperate Co-Dom gene all together.



maybe Im wrong but as far as I'm aware the caramel carpets were bred by mark sim and simon using a (trueblue) rob mcleod super hypo coastal x jungle. the caramels are not jags at all but being hypos are also genetically co-dominant.

whatever happened to that yellow banana hypo coastal you used to have rob? do you still have it or any offspring that colour? that was a nice looking snake.


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 23, 2011)

freshly shed..


----------



## spyder6052 (Oct 30, 2011)

new coastal to the collection


----------



## PicklePants (Oct 31, 2011)

Brigadier.





And another.


----------



## spyder6052 (Nov 22, 2011)

so now that he is over his slight RI (geez wasnt it fun trying to give him his bactryl orally) he has shed and eaten (2 large rats) he looks sooooo much healthier


----------



## GlenClark (Nov 29, 2011)

My daughters Coastal "Wednesday" getting inquisitive last night while giving me a cuddle.


----------



## Shhnake (Dec 1, 2011)

19 month old
1.2m coastal carpet python


----------



## Pazzy (Dec 7, 2011)

my two


----------



## Vixen (Dec 7, 2011)

Some of mine:


----------



## retro001 (Dec 7, 2011)

*My girl 'Sparkles"*


----------



## andyh (Dec 7, 2011)

*coastal*

heres one I bred a couple years ago


----------



## Frosty (Dec 15, 2011)

This is Edna. Just shed a few days ago, so had her out for some fun in the sun.
She's very cool I think.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 28, 2011)

Very COOL looking striped coastal there Frosty.

Heres a pic of 2 i sold off a few months ago.


----------



## Wally (Dec 29, 2011)

Fun in the sun today.


----------



## josh87 (Dec 29, 2011)

My girl trinity 5 yrs old


----------



## irweeny (Dec 29, 2011)

*coastal*

my girl gets into everything! wouldnt have her any other way though


----------



## Boidae (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## jamesjr (Dec 30, 2011)

Male Coastal


----------



## Richest2010 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## hugsta (Dec 30, 2011)

There are some really nice coastals in this thread, keep them coming. I will have to get some pics of a new male I picked up the other day, the owner was going to dump him in the bush. I was told he wasn't eating and was about 6 ft long, well he is closer to 9ft and weighs 7kgs, it's no wonder he wasn't eating, he is a big beautiful coastal in fantastic condition, can't believe someone would just throw away such a great creature.

On the caramel debate, generally 'true' caramels refer to the T+ albino form which is a recessive trait, although coastals seem to be the only exception unless someone else can correct me on this.

Daz


----------



## Tinky (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Joemal (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's a later one of Poofy the Coastal


----------



## coastalboy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey everyone, i see the Caramel Morph has be said abit, so ill upload some of My caramel Young ;D

Cheers 
Nick.


----------



## Richest2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

How old are coastals at fully grown? And how long is fully grown?


----------



## Boidae (Jan 5, 2012)

Richest2010 said:


> How old are coastals at fully grown? And how long is fully grown?



Snakes never stop growing..
Depends on how much you feed them.


----------



## Richest2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

How much should I feed to get a full growth


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 6, 2012)

Some of our coastals 

cheers
Scott


----------



## Schnecke (Jan 7, 2012)

This is Hydra, my brothers 8 year old 2.5 Metre Boy enjoying his weekly "walkies" in the backyard. He was a slow grower until recently and has taken to quail quite nicely after having his growth spurt!

He is very light in colour compared to some other coastals i;'ve seen (QCCP) and is almost olive green, very pretty I think and a puppy dog to feed, handle etc.




Pity you can't get a true indication of his size and weight here...


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 15, 2012)

Coastal hatcho after first shed

cheers
Scott


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 16, 2012)

My new addition. Brisbane Coastal, Tabatha.


----------



## Pilchy (Jan 16, 2012)

this is my beautiful coastal


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 18, 2012)

Putting some size on! I can't wait to see how much bigger she'll get!


----------

